# Feed back on Grizzly G0691 10" TS



## cgarritsen (May 18, 2012)

In the market for new table saw. checking out all saws seems Grizzly is the cheaper of the size saw I am looking to purchase. Anyone use or have this saw and appreciate comments.

Thank you. 
Corey


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Corey - For clarification I don't own this saw, but have read many positives comments about it, and very few negatives. FWIW, I do own a Shop Fox W1677 that's essentially the same as the former Grizzly G1023SL, which was a predecessor to the G0691....very happy with it.


----------



## cgarritsen (May 18, 2012)

Thanks Scott, looking at comparisons with saw stop, delta for the money and HP output grizzly seems to be cheaper. but with just as good quality but not all the bells and whistles


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

It is not easy to compare the Saw Stop with other machines which do not have "flesh sensing" technology.

I am not advocating the need for "flesh sensing" technology, especially since I did not purchase a Saw Stop, rather I purchased the new Delta Unisaw.

The Grizzly should be compared to other models without "flesh sensing" technology.

Features to consider are :
a) Motor size. I prefer 3HP 220V.
b) Cross cut capacity. I prefer largest.
c) Max depth of cut. I prefer the largest.
d) Dust collection. No easy standard. Normally a port size is stated, but this likely does not infer the efficiency of dust extraction.
e) The fence. In my opinion a very important feature, perhaps the most important. I like the Biesemeyer style which clamps on the front rail. Other models work well, but I favour the Biesemeyer. Grizzly have a Bies. clone.
f) The switch. I like a magnetic switch so that if the power fails, which happens in my home the unit will NOT restart when the power is restored.
g) Capacity of cutting to the right side of the blade. I have 36in capacity. I would love to have room for the 52in model, but sad to say, this is not presently possible for my shop. To be honest, I rarely would need 52in, but it would be "nice to have".


----------



## cgarritsen (May 18, 2012)

Dave,

Thanks for your input. I know what your saying about saw stop fflesh sensing tech. Is the Bies clone that griz offers comprable or just a rip off and not worth it?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

cgarritsen said:


> ... Is the Bies clone that griz offers comprable or just a rip off and not worth it?


The Biesemeyer is the original that popularized this design, and was initially very robust and very nicely done IMO. Now that the patents have expired, it's a very widely copied design (Jet Xacta II, Steel City Industrial, Saw Stop Pro, PM Accufence, HTC, General T-fence, Shop Fox Classic, etc)....the quality of each varies a bit. The SF Classic, which was stock on the G1023SL and my SF 1677, is a good copy and a good fence, not a rip off IMO, but I did have some slight preference for the feel of the handle on the original Biese....pretty subjective. The faces on the SF/Griz models are different from the Biese....some prefer it, but some have noted some unevenness along the faces. It's fairly easy to fix or shim. The fence on the G0690/0691 has some updates from the orignal SF Classic and is slightly different.


----------



## cgarritsen (May 18, 2012)

Scott,

Thanks for all the good info and opinion. Took me a minute to figure out IMO.


----------



## Getting better (Dec 3, 2009)

cgarritsen said:


> In the market for new table saw. checking out all saws seems Grizzly is the cheaper of the size saw I am looking to purchase. Anyone use or have this saw and appreciate comments.
> 
> Thank you.
> Corey


I have the 691 and love it. I had a Grizzly Contractors saw (with upgrades) for almost 15 years, it worked so well it was hard to justify replacing it. I finally after two years did pull the trigger. Can't see ever wanting an upgrade from here. It's a nice saw


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

If you haven't bought a new shinny one yet, you should check CL
There are Unisaw, and a PM cabinet saws there for asking prices of $650 - $675. They both have Biesemeyer fences.
Both great saws.


----------



## cgarritsen (May 18, 2012)

Pirate,
I saw a delta unisaw here in vegas area for $800 i think. I called and guy never called back. I have bought alot of tools off of CL. and sold some of my older/smaller tools as i upgrade.
Thanks


----------



## Getting better (Dec 3, 2009)

I got the 691 two years ago. It's great! I'm sure I will never need another ts. I highly recommend it


----------

